# "A Baby In Every Bottle"



## rustyswife828

My mother-in-law gave me a herbal supplement called Lydia Pinkham.. It is named after the woman who had came up with this herbal supplement in the 1880's. It was labeled "a baby in every bottle" in 1885. There is sooo many success stories! My mother-in-law tried for many of years and her grandmother kept telling her to take this because there's "a baby in every bottle" she took it everyday and she conceived after 2 cycles! So I'm sooo ready for this! Even I found success stories of today women by taking this supplement! So here's to a :bfp: soon!


----------



## hoping4babies

i take it the test came back negative??

sorry.. i hope you have luck soon!


----------



## rustyswife828

Yup! It was! But my mother-in-law thinks I still am with the certain cravings and symptoms I've been having... She had :bfn: up until she was 3 months pregnant until she went to the doctor! So I really won't know until I have a blood test done


----------



## lynne192

thats nice never heard of this product where can you buy it? what does it actually contain?


----------



## hoping4babies

aww yeah true. try not to get your hopes up tho hun. with the pcos youre bound to have long and weird cycles.


----------



## medicine

rustyswife828 said:


> My mother-in-law gave me a herbal supplement called Lydia Pinkham.. It is named after the woman who had came up with this herbal supplement in the 1880's. It was labeled "a baby in every bottle" in 1885. There is sooo many success stories! My mother-in-law tried for many of years and her grandmother kept telling her to take this because there's "a baby in every bottle" she took it everyday and she conceived after 2 cycles! So I'm sooo ready for this! Even I found success stories of today women by taking this supplement! So here's to a :bfp: soon!

I looked up Lydia_Pinkham on wikipedia, and this is what they said about it:



> Lydia Estes Pinkham (February 9, 1819 &#8211; May 17, 1883) was an iconic concocter and shrewd marketer of a commercially successful herbal-alcoholic "women's tonic" meant to relieve menstrual and menopausal pains.

I didn't see anything about "A Baby In Every Bottle". :(


----------



## hoping4babies

i looked up the baby in a bottle and it did connect her name with it, but it was also saying its for menstruation and menopause.


----------



## rustyswife828

I have the website and all the information!

Lydia Pinkham is an "herbal remedy" that is supposed to enhance fertility. There is some speculation that it could increase your chances of conceiving a girl, if you are hoping for a daughter.

Although you've likely never heard of her, in the 1880s Lydia Pinkham was a household name. Lydia began selling her home-brewed herbal remedy to make ends meet after her wealthy husband went bankrupt, and developed a patent medicine empire. In an age when women were second-class citizens, Lydia Pinkham not only succeeded in a man's world, she became a business magnate. In the field of marketing, she is considered a pioneer and an innovater in marketing to women.

Lydia Pinkham's Tonic Lydia Pinkham's Vegetable Tonic was a popular remedy for "female complaints" and the elixer was promised to cure every womanly ailment from menstrual discomfort to infertility to the dreaded prolapses uteri. Advertisements claimed there was *"a baby in every bottle,"* and women of the time, uncomfortable discussing feminine problems with male doctors, turned to Lydia. Many were scandalized when, as required by the new Pure Food and Drug act, it was revealed that the tonic was 20% alcohol. The glass tonic bottles, advertisements, and pamphlets are now interesting collectibles.

Today, Lydia Pinkham's herbal compound is again available, although the extravagant promises have been reduced the the modest claim that it will "make you feel better" during menstruation and menopause because it offers "nutritional support". (Whether it is still made using the 40-proof recipe Mr. Pinkham won in a card game, I don't know.)

I wrote several pages about Lydia Pinkham, see the link below (includes link to buy LP as well).


----------



## awaitingrmb

Hope it works for you hun. Everyone's body is different and loads of people told me vitex wasn't good and some told me it was so if you think it is a go-for, then go for it. Sky is the limit and a healthy baby is the goal. Good luck hun!


----------



## rustyswife828

awaitingrmb said:


> Hope it works for you hun. Everyone's body is different and loads of people told me vitex wasn't good and some told me it was so if you think it is a go-for, then go for it. Sky is the limit and a healthy baby is the goal. Good luck hun!

Thanks girl! I was looking for some positive comments on here! :hugs: Good luck to you too :thumbup:!


----------



## rustyswife828

lynne192 said:


> thats nice never heard of this product where can you buy it? what does it actually contain?

It contains 

-Vitamin C
-Vitamin E
-Jamaica Dogwood
-Motherwart
-Dandelion
-Pleurisy
-Glycyrrhiza
-Black Cohosh
-Gentian

Those are the supplement facts and herbs :thumbup:

I'm sooo excited!

My sister-in-law lives in Arkansas and she works at a local drug store that had it! Even couples that have been TTC over 10 years conceived with this! So why not give it a try! You can try at any local drug store and see if they have it


----------



## rustyswife828

You can also refer to this website:

https://www.glswrk-auction.com/025.htm

It gives you all the information on the herbal supplement and where and how it came about :)


----------



## awaitingrmb

No problem hun. Sometimes people can be ever so rude when you are on your last resort of trying things. It's hard and face facts, when ttc you may try anything that worked for others. If a lot of people came to me and told me they drank their own piss and got pregnant, I think I would consider trying this too. Just lets you know how desperate we can be sometimes. :rofl:


----------



## MiBebe

I have a bottle in my cabinet. I find that if I take 2 spoonfuls in the AM right around the time I'm ovulating I have a healthy amount of CM. 

I started in June, but suffered a chemical pregnancy on June 29th. So I started up again last week when I was TTC.


----------



## luckyme225

let us know how it goes! Good luck, lot's of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

best of luck! i have my own ideas and remedies to try and i think that is all that matters is you find something you're comfortable and confident in. i really hope it works for you dear!! sounds very interesting!


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girls! I surely will! It's all a part of the old wise women's tales...but I'm gonna give it a try! Best of luck and :dust: to you girls too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

let us know how it works for you =)


----------



## rustyswife828

I surely will! I'm gonna take it every day and every month :)


----------



## medicine

awaitingrmb said:


> No problem hun. *Sometimes people can be ever so rude when you are on your last resort of trying things.* It's hard and face facts, when ttc you may try anything that worked for others. If a lot of people came to me and told me they drank their own piss and got pregnant, I think I would consider trying this too. Just lets you know how desperate we can be sometimes. :rofl:

I didn't mean to come off as sounding rude. If so, then I really do apologize. :(

I guess I'm just the type of person who looks for facts and try to rely less on rumors or hear-say.


----------



## Green Lady

Jamaica dogwood is a mild sedative, and dandelion is supposed to be good for liver function. Pleurisy stimulates mucus production, I think. Although you should stop taking it when you find out you're pregnant; some of those herbs aren't recommended during pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## rustyswife828

medicine said:


> awaitingrmb said:
> 
> 
> No problem hun. *Sometimes people can be ever so rude when you are on your last resort of trying things.* It's hard and face facts, when ttc you may try anything that worked for others. If a lot of people came to me and told me they drank their own piss and got pregnant, I think I would consider trying this too. Just lets you know how desperate we can be sometimes. :rofl:
> 
> I didn't mean to come off as sounding rude. If so, then I really do apologize. :(
> 
> I guess I'm just the type of person who looks for facts and try to rely less on rumors or hear-say.Click to expand...

It's okay.. I already looked up websites and everything of her supplement.. I've got the actual website if you wanna take a look at it..it's on this thread :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Green Lady said:


> Jamaica dogwood is a mild sedative, and dandelion is supposed to be good for liver function. Pleurisy stimulates mucus production, I think. Although you should stop taking it when you find out you're pregnant; some of those herbs aren't recommended during pregnancy. :flower:

Yea it tells you not to take it if you're pregnant or you think you are..and you're suppose to not take it after you ovulate


----------



## lynne192

where can you buy it from?


----------



## awaitingrmb

Sorry medicine, I didn't mean to come across the way I did either.


----------



## rustyswife828

lynne192 said:


> where can you buy it from?

You can check any of your local drug stores.. my sister-in-law got it for somebody and gave it to my mother-in-law but she never gave it to that woman so she gave it to me... my sister-in-law works at a drug store in Arkansas but I think you can find it at your local drug store:hugs:


----------



## Fernanda84

Hi, I'm looking in to lp and I just bought some I was wondering if it worked for you. I know this was a whole ago. But husband ex wife took it for 2 to 3 weeks and ended up pregnant but everyone is different. Im excited to be pregnant. Hoping for good news soon. Just started taking it yesterday. Thanks in advance


----------



## rrivas

WELL I JUST WANT TO GIVE ALITTLE POSITIVE NOTE. I'M A LYDIA PINKHAM BABY!!! MY MOTHER TRYED FOR YEARS AND HERE I AM. I HAD TROUBLE FOR YEARS MY MOTHER ALSO GAVE ME LYDIA. I HAVE A 10 YEAR OLD SON WITH MY FIRST BOTTLE!! I WISH YOU LUCK!!! BUT YOU HAVE TO STOP TAKING IT ONCE YOU'VE OVULATED. BLACK COSH CAN CAUSE YOUR UTERUS TO HAVE SPAMS. THATS THE LITTLE TRICK :winkwink: GOOD LUCK:dust::


----------

